# Showdown in Durham



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker has an American 600 round scheduled at DCWC on Sept. 13th at 11 AM.
> 
> A close review of the NCFAA Championship scores from last weekend clearly shows that there was only 7 points difference between Mac, Carson, Sarge, & myself.
> 
> ...


Do you really need another beating prag?

Can that *OLD* body of yours really take it???

You can almost bet on me being there...

I may shoot the recurve in the 600 round though...if I get arrows in time that is...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Like I quoted Hornet = 'come get you some' (more) 



psargeant said:


> Do you really need another beating prag?
> 
> I'd hardly call Mac's 7 points, or Carson's 5 pts, or YOUR 2 pts a "beating".
> 
> ...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

hmmmm.....


pragmatic_lee said:


> Like I quoted Hornet = 'come get you some' (more)
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by psargeant
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> hmmmm.....


Man, you're catching on to this "smack talk" way too quick.

But, you're correct - it only takes 1 point. 

Now are you coming or not? :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Like I quoted Hornet = 'come get you some' (more)


I spotted you 15 and you still went down...you should be licking them wounds...and know your place by now :tongue:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I spotted you 15 and you still went down...you should be licking them wounds...and know your place by now :tongue:


Wouldn't miss it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I spotted you 15 and you still went down...you should be licking them wounds...and know your place by now :tongue:


Yea, yea - shooting the CORRECT target is just as much a part of the game as the "smack talking". :deadhorse



SCarson said:


> Wouldn't miss it.


Great - as best my "old" mind can remember, the only chance we've had to tow the line together was back on Memorial Day. I look forward to seeing if you can be "rattled" as easy as Mac & Sarge while a full draw. :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, yea - shooting the CORRECT target is just as much a part of the game as the "smack talking". :deadhorse
> 
> 
> 
> Great - as best my "old" mind can remember, the only chance we've had to tow the line together was back on Memorial Day. *I look forward to seeing if you can be "rattled" as easy as Mac & Sarge while a full draw.* :wink:


Probably can be, but after shooting a round or two with Bo Up shouting "HOOTER" and "HOOTY-HOO", you learn to let down real quick.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SCarson said:


> Probably can be, but after shooting a round or two with Bo Up shouting "HOOTER" and "HOOTY-HOO", you learn to let down real quick.


Got that right...the question is, can we get Bo Up and Lil Bow peep out to join us...

Ole' Bo Up is right in the mix too...I seem to remember him running with us all year long...we could get a 6 shooter group together and really smash up some arrows...(I get to shoot last:wink:...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Probably can be, but after shooting a round or two with Bo Up shouting "HOOTER" and "HOOTY-HOO", you learn to let down real quick.


Well, if you shot your 267 along side Bo Up, then I've got no chance of "rattling" you. :wink:

Found something "alarming" on my bow when I tried to do a little practice Wed. afternoon. I had noticed that 1 vane on every arrow seemed to be wrinkling. Didn't think much about it until I noticed that everything I shot at home on Wed. was going left. Got to looking and somehow the cable slide bar had crept in enough that I was getting some pretty serious fletching contact. Got that re-adjusted but need to re-tune my center shot now. Of course, unlike Sarge's shooting the wrong target cause he practiced on the wrong target, I won't use that as an excuse - I shot what I shot last weekend. But it might explain why I had so many arrows "just out at 9 o'clock" :wink:

Went to DCWC yesterday - got there just before Jarlicker and walked out on the practice range just to stretch my legs. The absolute largest doe I have ever seen scared the beejubies out of me as I walked past the 50 yd target. That's one brave deer to bed down in the middle of an archery practice range.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Got that right...the question is, can we get Bo Up and Lil Bow peep out to join us...
> 
> Ole' Bo Up is right in the mix too...I seem to remember him running with us all year long...we could get a 6 shooter group together and really smash up some arrows...(I get to shoot last:wink:...)


We'll probably need to plan to shoot the back half. Jarlicker & I discovered that someone mixed up some of the targets on the front half. Not sure there will be time to fix them since Jarlicker has to get the targets set up for the 600.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, if you shot your 267 along side Bo Up, then I've got no chance of "rattling" you. :wink:


I think he was a group behind me, but I shot with him and Lil Bow Peep at the Moo-Tel on Monday. Shot a 263 the first half then we took an extended break for lunch and came back with a 253 second half. Must have been those 2 BBQ sandwiches.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok ladies get your crispies ready cause you are going down.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Ok ladies get your crispies ready cause you are going down.


Hey, it won't be the first time my mouth/typing has overloaded my arse. BUT, you have to show up to actually get that crispy!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Ok ladies get your crispies ready cause you are going down.


:blah:...treeman is the new x-hunter :wink:...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> :blah:...treeman is the new x-hunter :wink:...


Sarge...that's an insult to Xhunter
he has to travel 5 times farther that the tree would and still shows up most the time:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :blah:...treeman is the new x-hunter :wink:...


Wonder what Treeman has in his release hand when he's not shooting. Sure hope he has better "taste" than X-Hunter. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Sarge...that's an insult to Xhunter
> he has to travel 5 times farther that the tree would and still shows up most the time:wink:


You're probably right there Mac...I should probably say something more like "treeman is the new Mac"...since you seem to be out of hiding now...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You're probably right there Mac...I should probably say something more like "treeman is the new Mac"...since you seem to be out of hiding now...


One appearance doesn't qualify for being out of hiding - remember, he's not accepted the call for a rematch on the 13th.

Wonder if Chopper Steve took the archery poker money last night AGAIN?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> One appearance doesn't qualify for being out of hiding - remember, he's not accepted the call for a rematch on the 13th.
> 
> Wonder if Chopper Steve took the archery poker money last night AGAIN?


Apparently mac is practicing in his shop as we speak...he must be getting ready for something...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Apparently mac is practicing in his shop as we speak...he must be getting ready for something...


Yea, practicing printing crispies - those "real" ones he's been giving up lately are starting to put a bind on his wallet.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Apparently mac is practicing in his shop as we speak...he must be getting ready for something...


Sarge...that was 60 yards at DCWC when I talked to you:wink:
one of my suppliers is WAY too close not to drop in for a little shooting


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Sarge...that was 60 yards at DCWC when I talked to you:wink:
> one of my suppliers is WAY too close not to drop in for a little shooting


Now, wait a minute - you're at DCWC in the middle of the day?  I call foul!

Guess you better practice while you can - I'm in Duplin County today and the rain has already started - expecting to have a long commute home is some wet/windy weather.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Sarge...that was 60 yards at DCWC when I talked to you:wink:
> one of my suppliers is WAY too close not to drop in for a little shooting


Lord knows you need the practice :behindsof


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Lord knows you need the practice :behindsof


aaaahhheeeemmmm.....exactly what were the total scores from last weekends shooting?????? just curious Mr. Can't Beat Mac

*Sarge*- 519 field, 508 hunter:embara: (AMFS-B 1st)
*Mac*- 514 field, 518 hunter (SMFS 2nd)-yup mac took me down once I spotted him 15 points by shooting 0's
*scarson*- 510 field, 520 hunter- (AMFS-C 1st)
*pragmatic lee*- 509 field, 516 hunter

now I do have to agree...I need more practice than I usually get but it doesn't seem to help much anyway


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

So why waste your time practicing?:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I like yellow targets


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I like yellow targets


You're susposed to "go" behind the target!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> aaaahhheeeemmmm.....exactly what were the total scores from last weekends shooting?????? just curious Mr. Can't Beat Mac
> 
> *Sarge*- 519 field, 508 hunter:embara: (AMFS-B 1st)
> *Mac*- 514 field, 518 hunter (SMFS 2nd)-yup mac took me down once I spotted him 15 points by shooting 0's
> ...


Just show up next Saturday at 9:00 we'll see about that...

I can't believe I wasted my 2000th post on Mac:tongue:...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> I like yellow targets


:blah: looks like x-hunter is the new x hunter...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> :blah: looks like x-hunter is the new x hunter...


i never said anything about coming I just like the FITA face!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Lee ask X hunter about the release rope thing.
and Lee , if ya try back tension look for score to go down for awhile before it ever goes back up. 

there High jack complete. 

back to the trash talk. sarge, you better stop punching and start shooting or your going to wonder where that Mac truck came from. 

your going feel like blimp blimp out there as Mac and the ML express roll all over ya, with trash talking Lee Ridein in the Caboose of coarse. what do I have to do come down there so ya will have someone you can beat?? 

compare your NC state score to My MD state score is questionable if ya can even do that. 

Batten down the hatches Boys cause ye never know what the wind might blow in next.. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Lee ask X hunter about the release rope thing.
> and Lee , if ya try back tension look for score to go down for awhile before it ever goes back up.
> 
> there High jack complete.
> ...


Bees;

In the words of the immortal Hornet...come get you some:tongue::tongue:...

Ain't no Mac or prag getting one over on the sarge...

Besides, the smart money is still on scarson...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> i never said anything about coming I just like the FITA face!!!!


:blah:


----------



## lil bow peep (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Lone Eagle, you up for the 13th. Bo up is on call duty once again. 
I guess we need to get out there and give these guy a run for their money.:wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

lil bow peep said:


> Hey Lone Eagle, you up for the 13th. *Bo up is on call duty once again*.
> I guess we need to get out there and give these guy a run for their money.:wink:


That's one distraction I won't have to worry about....HOOTY-HOO!!!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wish I could come*



lil bow peep said:


> Hey Lone Eagle, you up for the 13th. Bo up is on call duty once again.
> I guess we need to get out there and give these guy a run for their money.:wink:


My Aunt is having an auction on the 13th to get rid of a lot of stuff her late husband left behind. I promised her I would help out. She helped me move and pack up my house this summer during my separation so I feel I need to stick around and help. I sure wish I could come. I really want to shoot at DCWC. It sounds nice. I'm looking to get me a Matthews bow pretty soon. I need to upgrade badly to shoot field and spots. Right now I can only shoot for fun and I want to compete.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> My Aunt is having an auction on the 13th to get rid of a lot of stuff her late husband left behind. I promised her I would help out. She helped me move and pack up my house this summer during my separation so I feel I need to stick around and help. I sure wish I could come. I really want to shoot at DCWC. It sounds nice. I'm looking to get me a Matthews bow pretty soon. I need to upgrade badly to shoot field and spots. Right now I can only shoot for fun and I want to compete.


Don't be so modest...you can hold your own with that diamond...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

lil bow peep said:


> Hey Lone Eagle, you up for the 13th. Bo up is on call duty once again.
> I guess we need to get out there and give these guy a run for their money.:wink:


My goodness, LBP is even talking smack now - what's this forum coming to? 



SCarson said:


> That's one distraction I won't have to worry about....HOOTY-HOO!!!!!


For some reason, I'm having a hard time visualizing Carson doing the "happy dance"


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*thanks*



psargeant said:


> Don't be so modest...you can hold your own with that diamond...


Feel I can do better with an upgrade.


----------



## lil bow peep (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry Carson I just can't do the HOOTY HOO like you know Hoo.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Lil Bo Peep if my little flock of sheep get caught out in the rain How come they dont shrink? 
I just figured you may have the answer!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Hey Lil Bo Peep if my little flock of sheep get caught out in the rain How come they dont shrink?
> I just figured you may have the answer!


Ah come on, everyone knows the answer to that. Wool only shrinks when it woven tightly together. Your little group of sheep are anything but "tight" - when it comes to spreading the crispies around. :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

No I know why you said you need to buy verco gloves and barn boots.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hanna's rain and wind made for a boring day on Sat. so it was "bow tinkering" time. Plus when the mail came, I had my new Black Hawk scope. Installed it and a new G5 peep. At least now I can see the bubble. 

Spent a lot of time trying to get marks, but with the wind gusts I'm not sure I can trust them.

And wouldn't you know - within minutes of packing the bow, etc. back up, I get a call from Jarlicker wanting to know if I'd like to come to DCWC and shoot with he & Mac - guess they were bored as well. Had to pass on it as I'd already filled my quota for arrows in a single day. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hanna's rain and wind made for a boring day on Sat. so it was "bow tinkering" time. Plus when the mail came, I had my new Black Hawk scope. Installed it and a new G5 peep. At least now I can see the bubble.
> 
> Spent a lot of time trying to get marks, but with the wind gusts I'm not sure I can trust them.
> 
> And wouldn't you know - within minutes of packing the bow, etc. back up, I get a call from Jarlicker wanting to know if I'd like to come to DCWC and shoot with he & Mac - guess they were bored as well. Had to pass on it as I'd already filled my quota for arrows in a single day. :wink:


That slacker didn't call me..I might have even showed up...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That slacker didn't call me..I might have even showed up...


Don't feel too bad - his call to me wasn't till they were already starting to shoot and it takes me nearly an hour to get there. I really think it was a "tease" call anyway. :wink: 

Wonder if he was able to get Mac to help him set the targets for Sat.? Jarlicker talked about doing it on Sun. but since I never got the "work call" I kinda figured they moved the targets on Sat.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lets try the targets never got moved yet. Mac and I went out to the sports bar to watch ECU and Florida kick ass. Then as fate would have it the place turned into a really good night spot with a excellent band. Little cuties dancing around all around. The cold ones were extra tasty. Next thing I found out it was o'dark thirty in the AM needed to call it a night. I woke up at the usual Mac time and got nothing accomplished Sunday. All in the name of fun. Go figure.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You're getting slack in your old age...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Lets try the targets never got moved yet. Mac and I went out to the sports bar to watch ECU and Florida kick ass. Then as fate would have it the place turned into a really good night spot with a excellent band. Little cuties dancing around all around. The cold ones were extra tasty. Next thing I found out it was o'dark thirty in the AM needed to call it a night. I woke up at the usual Mac time and got nothing accomplished Sunday. All in the name of fun. Go figure.


Just because you are an ECU parent now doesn't mean you get to stay out late watching their games. Of course I imagine that both or your attention went "quickly" from the game to the "cuties". Dirty old men!

I've got a full slate tonight & Wed. night, but will be glad to help set the targets up on Thu. evening - just as long as I get a little time to check out my new marks.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker has an American 600 round scheduled at DCWC on Sept. 13th at 11 AM.
> 
> A close review of the NCFAA Championship scores from last weekend clearly shows that there was only 7 points difference between Mac, Carson, Sarge, & myself.
> 
> ...



I'm thinkin that with the PROper training at someONES Archery Palace and shooting emporium your ass is grass and I am the lawnmower. Don't forget to bring one or two of these and a sharpie cause your gonna need both.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> I'm thinkin that with the PROper training at someONES Archery Palace and shooting emporium your ass is grass and I am the lawnmower. Don't forget to bring one or two of these and a sharpie cause your gonna need both.


I "always" have a Sharpie with me, but it's for signing targets not crispies (and it works very well). :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I "always" have a Sharpie with me, but it's for signing targets not crispies (and it works very well). :wink:



Well then ya can learn it something new to do, cause your worse nightmare is comin just to sit ya down.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Well then ya can learn it something new to do, cause your worse nightmare is comin just to sit ya down.


I'll bet prag is shivering in his boots...its gonna take more schoolin' than OBT can PROvide to help you bees :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I'll bet prag is shivering in his boots...its gonna take more schoolin' than OBT can PROvide to help you bees :tongue:



your score ain't safe either. put up or shut up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Well then ya can learn it something new to do, cause your worse nightmare is comin just to sit ya down.


Dang, I'm so skeeeered, I nearly peed myself. 



psargeant said:


> I'll bet prag is shivering in his boots...its gonna take more schoolin' than OBT can PROvide to help you bees :tongue:


You got that right - Bees, you better spend more time with KWard and less with OBT. Besides, by the time OBT's dog gets done treating you like a chew toy you guys probably won't even be able to make the drive.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees, In case your memory has failed you, here's a little reminder compliments of Mac.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I could post some of my groups at the MD state shoot but I don't want to scare off the pigeons. 

Throw that dog a steak and he will be my friend for life just like all the rest of em. 

you all an't never seen ole faithful, and your all in for a rude awakening.

I'm thinkin this will more than likely be my last shoot as a B shooter, well unless I keep sandbaggin  so ya in or what???


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I could post some of my groups at the MD state shoot but I don't want to scare off the pigeons. 

Do I need to bring some diapers?? 

Throw that dog a steak and he will be my friend for life just like all the rest of em. 

you all an't never seen ole faithful, and your all in for a rude awakening.

I'm thinkin this will more than likely be my last shoot as a B shooter, well unless I keep sandbaggin  so ya in or what??? 

opps seems to be an echo in here..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

....



Bees said:


> I could post some of my groups at the MD state shoot but I don't want to scare off the pigeons.
> 
> What is Sarge's favorite saying lately - :blah:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees, In case your memory has failed you, here's a little reminder compliments of Mac.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.

Come to think Mac's score aint all that safe either. So ya in or out??


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> your score ain't safe either. put up or shut up


:blah:...you better bring plenty of crispies and show up early for the field round...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

...



Bees said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.
> 
> Yea, I do remember you shooting 1 X at the Hill on Sunday. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees,
Serious question - have you ever shot DCWC?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> I could post some of my groups at the MD state shoot but I don't want to scare off the pigeons.
> Those scores ain't exactly scary there bees:zip:...you better bring more game than that
> Do I need to bring some diapers??
> 
> ...


Bring it on...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees,
> Serious question - have you ever shot DCWC?


before you were ever a field shooter I was on it. heck I beat Mac there last time I was there, I was a C shooter back then, but now your all in trouble. 

If your sckeerd just say your sckeerd.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> It takes more than a 515 to get you out of "B" class here...


 is that why ya can't get out?





psargeant said:


> Bring it on...


Oh I'll bring it but you ain't goin like it. 

Why don't ya ask the MD state B champion how I stack up...

and who is that Scarson???? Does he want some of this?????


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> is that why ya can't get out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:blah:You better start coming up with better threats...you still ain't got nothing:BangHead::bartstush:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bees, In case your memory has failed you, here's a little reminder compliments of Mac.


Appears one of your arrows is missing from that there target prag...I wonder where it might be :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> before you were ever a field shooter I was on it. heck I beat Mac there last time I was there, I was a C shooter back then, but now your all in trouble.
> 
> If your sckeerd just say your sckeerd.
> 
> Now we've only met once, but you got to know that I ain't skeeered of nothing. And if it's been that long since you were at DCWC, there may be some surprises for you. :tongue:





Bees said:


> is that why ya can't get out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your worst nightmare!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Appears one of your arrows is missing from that there target prag...I wonder where it might be :noidea:


Sarge, you know I BS a lot, but I can assure you that no arrow was pulled prior to that picture being taken. However, for the life of me, I can't see it. I know I had 1 arrow on the Hill that was practically a pass through and this might have been the target. I'm more inclined to think it is under one of Mac's.

Of course, if I were going to wager anything, my money would be on Mac having photo shopped it out just to raise questions. :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> And if it's been that long since you were at DCWC, there may be some surprises for you.




when I was there I think it was the first year he built it.

Just how many stilts does Jarlicker have now??? 

Only surprise will be the look on your face when your signing this


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> is that why ya can't get out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's the one who may just sneak up and and catch you :sleepy2: at the draw!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

SCarson said:


> he's the one who may just sneak up and and catch you :sleepy2: at the draw!!


I got another one that says it ain't goin happen
ya in or out???


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Bees said:


> I got another one that says it ain't goin happen
> ya in or out???


always up for takin up a collection.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> always up for takin up a collection.


Steve, let me fore warn you about shooting with Bees - his arrows are very hard to score. There's no 2 of them fletched alike.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Steve, let me fore warn you about shooting with Bees - his arrows are very hard to score. There's no 2 of them fletched alike.


at least all of mine are in the target!!! 

so we got Prag Lee, P sergeant, Scarson and haven't heard a thing from the blind one Mac ya want some or not???


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

P Sergeant



> Why don't ya ask the MD state B champion how I stack up...
> Not to degrade his accomplishment, but his score wouldn't have won "C" class here....


That"s cause we were on a harder coarse 

And just exactley who is and what was the NC State B champion Score???


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Dang Bees you got a lot of money flying around up above. Feeding steak to the dogs. Some kind a MD championship thingy. Times must be pretty good up there in Merryland. I am expecting nothing but some of the strangest kind of unexplainable happenings out of you and your NC contributors. 
You all may want to comeout a bit early to help set up. Got a few of Virginnies finast heading down. Should be a good time. See you all there.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Dang Bees you got a lot of money flying around up above. Feeding steak to the dogs. Some kind a MD championship thingy. Times must be pretty good up there in Merryland. I am expecting nothing but some of the strangest kind of unexplainable happenings out of you and your NC contributors.
> You all may want to comeout a bit early to help set up. Got a few of Virginnies finast heading down. Should be a good time. See you all there.


Jarlicker it ain't nothin but a couple of tanks of gas and a few dollar bills.
last time I checked with the big guy upstairs he said I couldn't take any of it with me anyway. 

I mean if you goin call it a show down ya might as well get someone there that can put on a show.. Now how many points ya Giving me???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Dang Bees you got a lot of money flying around up above. Feeding steak to the dogs. Some kind a MD championship thingy. Times must be pretty good up there in Merryland. I am expecting nothing but some of the strangest kind of unexplainable happenings out of you and your NC contributors.
> You all may want to comeout a bit early to help set up. Got a few of Virginnies finast heading down. Should be a good time. See you all there.


Hey man, you know I'll be glad to help setup on Thu. evening. Besides, unless I can get rid of the recently uncontrollable "problem" I just developed, I probably won't be able to shoot Sat. anyway. :sad:

BTW: Got one heck of a "surprise" for you - if you can keep a secret. :zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey man, you know I'll be glad to help setup on Thu. evening. Besides, unless I can get rid of the recently uncontrollable "problem" I just developed, I probably won't be able to shoot Sat. anyway. :sad:
> 
> BTW: Got one heck of a "surprise" for you - if you can keep a secret. :zip:



Lee you OK???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Lee you OK???


Yea, I'm OK - just developed a case of the "shakes" for some reason. Maybe you really do have me skeeered. :wink:

In reality, I think it is a blood pressure thing - comes and goes on occasion.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I'm OK - just developed a case of the "shakes" for some reason. Maybe you really do have me skeeered. :wink:
> 
> In reality, I think it is a blood pressure thing - comes and goes on occasion.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


 You are skeered of getting beat by a 3der.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> You are skeered of getting beat by a 3der.


Only if they show up.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

treeman you showin up??


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> treeman you showin up??


 Yes I am. Why do you feel froggy?:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Yes I am. Why do you feel froggy?:wink:


I'll talk to you at the Hilton

just remember no match is too tuff if the handicap is enough...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> I'll talk to you at the Hilton
> 
> just remember no match is too tuff if the handicap is enough...


 Hilton? I beleive you have the wrong place guess you will be shooting the wrong target too.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope it does not rain friday cause I will not make it on saturday then.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> I hope it does not rain friday cause I will not make it on saturday then.


Did you bother mentioning that you got beat by a pin shooter this past weekend??? Though I won't say who!!!!:zip::wink: Dang chewie sorta like a chiwiaia all bark and no bite!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> I hope it does not rain friday cause I will not make it on saturday then.


:blah: I was wondering how long it would be until the excuses why you can't come were gonna' start:tongue:...


X Hunter said:


> Did you bother mentioning that you got beat by a pin shooter this past weekend??? Though I won't say who!!!!:zip::wink: Dang chewie sorta like a chiwiaia all bark and no bite!!!!!:tongue:


:nod:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :blah: I was wondering how long it would be until the excuses why you can't come were gonna' start:tongue:...
> 
> :nod:


 First off yes Brad did beat me by 2 points with pins and 3 with scope.I have no problem saying that.Besides that if I finished that close to him then I did good cause he can shoot.
Second its not an excuse seeing I have tickets to watch qualifing at the drag races on friday and if it rains then it is saturday.I am not passing up a chance to see Ashley Force.
Sarge I am dedicating the spot season to beating you down each time.But I do feel bad about that after all you did ride the short bus to school.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> First off yes Brad did beat me by 2 points with pins and 3 with scope.I have no problem saying that.Besides that if I finished that close to him then I did good cause he can shoot.
> Second its not an excuse seeing I have tickets to watch qualifing at the drag races on friday *1) and if it rains then it is saturday*.I am not passing up a chance to see Ashley Force.
> *2) Sarge I am dedicating the spot season to beating you down *each time.But I do feel bad about that after all *3.) you did ride the short bus to school*.


:blah:
1) I hope you have fun at the drags:thumb:...
2) Shouldn't you set yourself a loftier goal:dontknow:??? I ain't and never will be an indoor shooter...I don't even plan on doing much of it this year...new arrows will allow me to shoot outside all year with my indoor bow, so you'll likely find me on the S+W field range instead of inside...
Besides, spot season has been going on for 6 months (Our first offiocial field shoot was in March)...I ain't even seen you let alone seen a beatdown from you yet:nyah:...
3) No need to get personal:tongue:...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> First off yes Brad did beat me by 2 points with pins and 3 with scope.I have no problem saying that.Besides that if I finished that close to him then I did good cause he can shoot.
> Second its not an excuse seeing I have tickets to watch qualifing at the drag races on friday and if it rains then it is saturday.*I am not passing up a chance to see Ashley Force.* Sarge I am dedicating the spot season to beating you down each time.But I do feel bad about that after all you did ride the short bus to school.



If you want to chase does, then buy a hunting license, at least that way you'll have a chance at tagging one.

All that gum flapping and your already planning your exit. I re-arranged my Saturday just so I could make sure I had the chance to smack you around the Field course and now your gonna be a no-show. I guess I shoulda known.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> If you want to chase does, then buy a hunting license, at least that way you'll have a chance at tagging one.
> 
> All that gum flapping and your already planning your exit. I re-arranged my Saturday just so I could make sure I had the chance to smack you around the Field course and now your gonna be a no-show. I guess I shoulda known.


 Dang it is amazing the people that canty read. I never said I was not going to make it I said I HOPE IT DID NOT RAIN TOMORROW SO i CAN MAKE IT. People it is not rocket science just read one word at a time and you might understand what you read.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :blah:
> 1) I hope you have fun at the drags:thumb:...
> 2) Shouldn't you set yourself a loftier goal:dontknow:??? I ain't and never will be an indoor shooter...I don't even plan on doing much of it this year...new arrows will allow me to shoot outside all year with my indoor bow, so you'll likely find me on the S+W field range instead of inside...
> Besides, spot season has been going on for 6 months (Our first offiocial field shoot was in March)...I ain't even seen you let alone seen a beatdown from you yet:nyah:...
> 3) No need to get personal:tongue:...


 So you are not a 3d or a spot shooter can you shoot anything?Oh I know the one and only thing you can shoot.:wink:
Dont worry I will come to S&W.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> So you are not a 3d or a spot shooter can you shoot anything?Oh I know the one and only thing you can shoot.:wink:
> Dont worry I will come to S&W.


Oh...I can shoot anything...I just know what I like...like I said, I will be shooting some indoor...just not any more than I have too...same with 3-d, I support my club when I can, but I'd rather be on the field range...who is having toruble reading now:noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> If you want to chase does, then buy a hunting license, at least that way you'll have a chance at tagging one.
> 
> *All that gum flapping and your already planning your exit*. I re-arranged my Saturday just so I could make sure I had the chance to smack you around the Field course and now your gonna be a no-show. I guess I shoulda known.


:nod: typical treeman


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay so we got that field half at 9am and the 600 at 11. How long does it take to shoot a 600?? Just trying to finalize my day.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> :nod: typical treeman


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay so we got that field half at 9am and the 600 at 11. How long does it take to shoot a 600?? Just trying to finalize my day.


Shouldn't take more than 1.5-2 hours...I just picked up my arrows...If the weather holds out tomorrow, I may shoot the recurve for the 600 round...That might stretch the time a bit...we'll probably end up looking for arrows...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Shouldn't take more than 1.5-2 hours...I just picked up my arrows...If the weather holds out tomorrow, I may shoot the recurve for the 600 round...That might stretch the time a bit...we'll probably end up looking for arrows...


So I can be on my way home @ 2:30 if I wanted to be?? Might have to stay. I am definitely planning on shooting the field round early. I don't know if I'll have enough gas in the tank to do both though. The last time I shot my bow, you were there.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I need to be back in High Point for Sarge Jrs. soccer game by 3:00...I'll be leaving by 1:30 finished or not...but I fully expect we will have finished by then...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I need to be back in High Point for Sarge Jrs. soccer game by 3:00...I'll be leaving by 1:30 finished or not...but I fully expect we will have finished by then...


Thanks Sarge, see you Sat. morn.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, last chance for smack talk before the "Showdown in Durham" gets underway. Mac actually showed up at DCWC last evening  and came pretty "close" to hitting the 7 ring (a few times) :wink: on the FITA face. AND, he's on for the "re-match". :cocktail:

Jarlicker is planning to have 6 targets set up for the adults - we pulled the tape measure last evening and marked the butt locations. He plans to get the BobCat going Sat. morning to move the butts.

My case of the "shakes" is all but gone - removing a bit of weight from the stab seemed to help. I just hope the sun is out on Sat. morning. It was so dark yesterday at 5:30 that we didn't even try to go in the woods - just stayed on the practice range. In fact, when Jarlicker got there he didn't even take his bow out of the truck and greeted me with the following statement: "This is going to sound crazy, but do you want to go to Carolina and shoot indoors?"  Blasphemy, I tell you. We were actually starting to load up when Mac drives up with "something new". So we stuck around - wasn't long before a 4th person showed up.

I was actually shooting the 80 cm target at 60 yds pretty good until Jarlicker stepped up and started shooting beside me - that man just intimidates me :wink:

So bring the BEST you got - you're going to NEED it!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, last chance for smack talk before the "Showdown in Durham" gets underway. Mac actually showed up at DCWC last evening  and came pretty "close" to hitting the 7 ring (a few times) :wink: on the FITA face. AND, he's on for the "re-match". :cocktail:
> 
> Jarlicker is planning to have 6 targets set up for the adults - we pulled the tape measure last evening and marked the butt locations. He plans to get the BobCat going Sat. morning to move the butts.
> 
> ...


Well my arrows got here and I fletched up about half of them last night. Going to head out to S+W at lunch and see if I can hit the broadside of a barn with the recurve...

I ain't gonna need the practice to take down the likes of prag, scarson, and mac on the field round, so I figure what the heck...???
(Notice I didn't mention treemonkey...wouldn't want to single anybody out:wink::secret:...besides, smart money is still on a no-show...)

Don't forget them v-bars prag...

I seem to have forgotten about our newest speed bump Bees...I'm sending him home stingerless crying for his :binkybaby:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Well my arrows got here and I fletched up about half of them last night. Going to head out to S+W at lunch and see if I can hit the broadside of a barn with the recurve...
> 
> I ain't gonna need the practice to take down the likes of prag, scarson, and mac on the field round, so I figure what the heck...???
> (Notice I didn't mention treemonkey...wouldn't want to single anybody out:wink::secret:...besides, smart money is still on a no-show...)
> ...


The v-bars are in the car, but I may have to dig them out. Seems a car in front of me yesterday decided to just immediately stop in the middle of Davis drive. Was all I could do to keep my little Scion from being even smaller. Luckily the bow was in the case, but I actually had items from my quiver (in the very back of the car) come flying under my feet. 

How many points you spotting me? Mac is giving me 10 on the half round. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The v-bars are in the car, but I may have to dig them out. Seems a car in front of me yesterday decided to just immediately stop in the middle of Davis drive. Was all I could do to keep my little Scion from being even smaller. Luckily the bow was in the case, but I actually had items from my quiver (in the very back of the car) come flying under my feet.
> 
> How many points you spotting me? Mac is giving me 10 on the half round. :wink:


Happy to hear you avoided turning your car into an accordian...

You ain't getting no points from me...I still remember the last time you sandbagged your way to one of my crispies...it ain't gonna' happen again...plus I'm a whole lot smarter than Mac:tongue:...(and better lookin' too!!)

Just remember to remind MacGoo he's on the hook for the :darkbeer: when we're finished...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Happy to hear you avoided turning your car into an accordian...
> 
> You ain't getting no points from me...I still remember the last time you sandbagged your way to one of my crispies...it ain't gonna' happen again...plus I'm a whole lot smarter than Mac:tongue:...(and better lookin' too!!)
> 
> Just remember to remind MacGoo he's on the hook for the :darkbeer: when we're finished...


hmmmm....the Sarge has suds on the brain again....go figure:darkbeer:
I thinking one of those mixed up cases of brown....what doya think?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> hmmmm....the Sarge has suds on the brain again....go figure:darkbeer:
> I thinking one of those mixed up cases of brown....what doya think?


I actually won't be able to partake :darkbeer:(much)...I need to get home pretty quick to see Sarge Jr.'s 1st challenge level soccer game...I am really looking forward to that...
The mixed brown case sounds good though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I actually won't be able to partake :darkbeer:(much)...I need to get home pretty quick to see Sarge Jr.'s 1st challenge level soccer game...I am really looking forward to that...
> The mixed brown case sounds good though...


Is Sarge Jr coming with you to shoot? Jarlicker is planning to set up a "youth" target as well.

The "mbc" sounds like a winner. 

Can't believe Mac didn't comment on my stating that he had spotted me 10 on the half. :wink: Guess he's got the suds on his mind already.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

I may wimpout and bring a surprise:tongue:

I got a little fireball to show ya...will take ya down with it:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, and Sarge, bring that flashlight in your avatar on Sat. You're probably going to need it to find your freakcurve arrows.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is Sarge Jr coming with you to shoot? Jarlicker is planning to set up a "youth" target as well.
> 
> The "mbc" sounds like a winner.
> 
> Can't believe Mac didn't comment on my stating that he had spotted me 10 on the half. :wink: Guess he's got the suds on his mind already.


Sarge Jr. ain't coming this time...timing won't work out for us...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I may wimpout and bring a surprise:tongue:
> 
> I got a little fireball to show ya...will take ya down with it:wink:


Wimpout MAcGoo is the new treeman (who is the new OBT)
What kind of surprise you bringing...???



pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, and Sarge, bring that flashlight in your avatar on Sat. You're probably going to need it to find your freakcurve arrows.


Stewie rules!!! and that ain't a flashlight...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Wimpout MAcGoo is the new treeman (who is the new OBT)
> What kind of surprise you bringing...???
> 
> 
> Stewie rules!!! and that ain't a flashlight...


Don't think Mac's wimpout statement has anything to do with not showing up. It's directly related to the "surprise" he will be bringing. You know there had to be a good reason for him to come to DCWC last evening instead of shooting indoors. :tongue:

I have a "very" high resolution screen and avatars are about the size of a pencil eraser so not sure exactly what Stewie has (remember I'm not into porno cartoons). Anyway, I think you'll find either/both a metal detector and flashlight useful Sat.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't think Mac's wimpout statement has anything to do with not showing up. It's directly related to the "surprise" he will be bringing. You know there had to be a good reason for him to come to DCWC last evening instead of shooting indoors. :tongue:
> 
> I have a "very" high resolution screen and avatars are about the size of a pencil eraser so not sure exactly what Stewie has (remember I'm not into porno cartoons). Anyway, I think you'll find either/both a metal detector and flashlight useful Sat.


What kinda goodies does Mac have...??? Did he get himself a new bow...??? I am now officially intrigued...

I am going to see if I can hold my arrows on the paper today...If so, I'm going to shoot the recurve for the 600 tomorrow...I am not sure though...I really don't seem to be too good at this recurve stuff...I haven't shot with fingers and no peep sight since I was like 9...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I am not sure though...I really don't seem to be too good at this recurve stuff...I haven't shot with fingers and no peep sight since I was like 9...


..don't worry Sarge....I'm sure your scores will improve anyway:wink:

besides...it won't be fair if you shoot compound saturday....you'd be on the pine with Prag....10 points won't save ya buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What kinda goodies does Mac have...??? Did he get himself a new bow...??? I am now officially intrigued...
> 
> I am going to see if I can hold my arrows on the paper today...If so, I'm going to shoot the recurve for the 600 tomorrow...I am not sure though...I really don't seem to be too good at this recurve stuff...I haven't shot with fingers and no peep sight since I was like 9...


Should have been at DCWC yesterday, then you would have been in on the secret. I'm :zip: with his secret as long as he continues to be :zip: with "my" secret. :tongue:

So how many points do you want "me to spot you" if you shoot the recurve? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> ..don't worry Sarge....I'm sure your scores will improve anyway:wink:
> 
> besides...it won't be fair if you shoot compound saturday....you'd be on the pine with Prag....10 points won't save ya buddy:darkbeer:


Ain't going to happen - I've sandbagged all I'm going to this year.

Ah, so you're agreeing to the 10 points


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It is with a heavy heart that I must announce my withdrawl from this event.

I was really looking forward to coming up but an extra .40 a gallon is making me stay home and walk to my deer stand instead. Hopefully I'll make it out to the next shoot up there. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I must announce my withdrawl from this event.
> 
> I was really looking forward to coming up but an extra .40 a gallon is making me stay home and walk to my deer stand instead. Hopefully I'll make it out to the next shoot up there.
> 
> Sorry guys.












If you "fall" on the way to your tree stand, I hope you enjoy the "trip".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like spoon is the new treeman (who is the new OBT...) just admit you're skeered (and not of gas prices...) I filled up before everybody got silly...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Looks like sppon is the new treeman (who is the new OBT...)


Spoon won't be back on this thread today - he knows he's going to be "ribbed". Personally, I think anyone who backs out at the last minute should still have to pay the registration fee :wink: Whose going to pay for that steak I already bought him?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon won't be back on this thread today - he knows he's going to be "ribbed". Personally, I think anyone who backs out at the last minute should still have to pay the registration fee :wink: Whose going to pay for that steak I already bought him?


Two questions:
1). Was the steak for eatin' or to sooth the back eye you were plannin' on giving him:noidea:???
2). You got one for me...:behindsof:???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Two questions:
> 1). Was the steak for eatin' or to sooth the back eye you were plannin' on giving him:noidea:???
> 2). You got one for me...:behindsof:???


Well, the steak(s) were for eating, but since Spoon is no longer coming, I fed them ALL to the dogs. Maybe they'll leave a few of the bones so OBT will have something to carry back with him.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon won't be back on this thread today - he knows he's going to be "ribbed". Personally, I think anyone who backs out at the last minute should still have to pay the registration fee :wink: Whose going to pay for that steak I already bought him?


I do expect to hear my fair share of junk. I knew it was gonna cost me, but what do you do?? A man's budget can only bear so much.




psargeant said:


> Two questions:
> 1). Was the steak for eatin' or to sooth the back eye you were plannin' on giving him:noidea:??? *No way, No how.*
> 2). You got one for me...:behindsof:??? *Planning on a blackeye yourself??*


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just making sure I was prepared if prag came out swinging :box:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Just making sure I was prepared if prag came out swinging :box:


"Flinging" - not swinging. :wink:

Man, I'm ready for today to be over - completely caught up at work, at least what I want to work on this week. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Flinging" - not swinging. :wink:
> 
> Man, I'm ready for today to be over - completely caught up at work, at least what I want to work on this week. :tongue:


I've got 2 back to back meetings starting in about 15 minutes...then my day is likely over....I've been here late almost everyday this week...

Got some flinging in at lunch with the freakcurve...totally different animal...I have a lot more respect for what the top freakcurvers do now...

It does look like I am going to be able to fling with the 'curve tomorrow maybe...It wasn't exactly pretty, but close enough I think...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I've got 2 back to back meetings starting in about 15 minutes...then my day is likely over....I've been here late almost everyday this week...
> 
> Got some flinging in at lunch with the freakcurve...totally different animal...I have a lot more respect for what the top freakcurvers do now...
> 
> It does look like I am going to be able to fling with the 'curve tomorrow maybe...It wasn't exactly pretty, but close enough I think...


"Close enough" only counts in horse shoes and dynamite.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "Close enough" only counts in horse shoes and dynamite.


And Government work!!!:zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gas is up over a $1.00 per gallon here already and expecting more. I'm definitely shooting fur tomorrow.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Gas is up over a $1.00 per gallon here already and expecting more. I'm definitely shooting fur tomorrow.


I heard from a co-worker that it was around 5.50 around Yadkinville.:mg:ukey:ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

It'll be back down by tonight. Gov. has just inacted the "anti-gouging" law - wholesale price has only gone up $0.20 - so pump prices shouldn't be more than $0.25

Lots of folks going to get in trouble over this - heard on the radio a little bit ago that one station in Raleigh was $6.999


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*bringing the magic bow tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

you guys dont stand a chance tommorrow i'm bringing the magic bow you can sign over your crispys now as i'll take on all comers for a signed one no points given as i'm old enough to be most of your dad's so I figure you really should be giving me the points, by the way whats a good score for a really old guy in the 600 round?????????????????mark


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Bees: Won
North Caorlina: Zero, notta, none, ain't got no. 

not bad for a 61 year old neverbeen...


----------

